# Kindle Fire App Store - Apple Music



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

We all know that the Kindle Fire App store is way behind the rest of the Android app ecosystem (why they don't just open it out to the Play store I'll never work out) but does anyone know if the new Apple Music app, which has now been released for Android devices, will be available in the Kindle App store at any point?

I'm eyeing up trading my Spotify premium account for an Apple Music Family account, but it's only worth doing if its available on Kindle Fire since that's what my kids have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul_Stephenson said:


> We all know that the Kindle Fire App store is way behind the rest of the Android app ecosystem (why they don't just open it out to the Play store I'll never work out) but does anyone know if the new Apple Music app, which has now been released for Android devices, will be available in the Kindle App store at any point?
> 
> I'm eyeing up trading my Spotify premium account for an Apple Music Family account, but it's only worth doing if its available on Kindle Fire since that's what my kids have.


I disagree. I think the amazon app store is pretty substantial. And I've never gotten an app for them that didn't work if it was supposed to. I do also have an android phone and I've gotten some through Google that were not great -- though careful vetting through reviews minimizes that.

They don't utilize Google Play because (1) they're competitors and (2) they want to do their own vetting to be sure the apps work properly on their own devices.

I have had decent luck loading apps from 1Mobile. You still have the vetting issue, but it's pretty reliable in terms of 'safe' apps. Some other third party sites are mutch sketchier -- the apps aren't the _same_ as at Play, but are bootleg versions that can be glitchy or worse.

To your specific question: I'd doubt that Amazon will have Apple Music since they have their own Music service . . . . again, competition. But it may be available via 1Mobile.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I disagree. I think the amazon app store is pretty substantial. And I've never gotten an app for them that didn't work if it was supposed to. I do also have an android phone and I've gotten some through Google that were not great -- though careful vetting through reviews minimizes that.
> 
> They don't utilize Google Play because (1) they're competitors and (2) they want to do their own vetting to be sure the apps work properly on their own devices.
> 
> ...


I disagree that the app store is substantial, compared to any other major tablet it has only a fraction of that available. No YouTube, no Google Apps, etc. As much as I love my Fire, it's the weakest part of the experience. Also, I've had plenty of apps of seriously low quality from the Kindle App Store.

As for the competition question, it doesn't stop them from offering Netflix, or Spotify. I think they know if they don't offer the bigger services, they'll fall behind and no longer be seen as a viable tablet option for people who already have Netflix accounts, or Spotify. I suppose I just have to hope that the pressure grows to the point where they deign to accept it.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Paul_Stephenson said:


> I disagree that the app store is substantial, compared to any other major tablet it has only a fraction of that available. No YouTube, no Google Apps, etc. As much as I love my Fire, it's the weakest part of the experience. Also, I've had plenty of apps of seriously low quality from the Kindle App Store.
> 
> As for the competition question, it doesn't stop them from offering Netflix, or Spotify. I think they know if they don't offer the bigger services, they'll fall behind and no longer be seen as a viable tablet option for people who already have Netflix accounts, or Spotify. I suppose I just have to hope that the pressure grows to the point where they deign to accept it.


YouTube app is available in Amazon Appstore (published by YouTube). But I agree, the Amazon Appstore is a weak link, and it is not clear how that is ever going to change.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

tsemple said:


> YouTube app is available in Amazon Appstore (published by YouTube). But I agree, the Amazon Appstore is a weak link, and it is not clear how that is ever going to change.


Oooh, didn't realise that was on there now. I'll have to check it out. I hope it's got good parental controls on it


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been playing Dice with Friends, then . Yahtzee with friends.. awhile back Scopley forced us to update the app, but there was no update.  Many of us complained, and the a place disappeared.  Long story, but it had been working, sluggish, but working.

Suddenly tonight I got a pop-up stating that as of March 9, Amazon devices will no longer be able to play Yahtzee.

I am bummed, but I guess I will reclaim vast amounts of time 😱


----------

